# DIY Fertilizer?



## SphericalCube (Mar 14, 2006)

I've just recently gotten interested in how my plants are doing. . . I breed african cichlids so it's not until lately that all my fish are breeding like nuts and now my attention can turn to my not so healthy plants. I've gotten the lighting and the DIY CO2 systems up to speed but I was wondering if there's a cheaper alternative to the overpriced aquatic fertilizer. . . I know you want to make sure there's no nitrates in it but what do I actually want it to contain? I work at a fertilizer distribution warehouse so I have TONS available but I don't know what to look for and what to keep out? The bottles at the LFS never say what's in them or what the analysis is. . .


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I think the cheapest DIY ferts can be found from www.gregwatson.com. The PMDD Pre-Mix he sells might be easiest for a beginner DIY:er. One way to dose them is the EI, Estimative Index, and you will find tons of information about that from here using search. I hope this helped.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Greg Watson's store is the place to go, but not having nitrates is the opposite direction to go. You need KNO3 for nitrates and potassium, KH2PO4 for phosphate and a little potassium, and CSM+B for traces. If your water is too soft you can get something to add calcium and magnesium from Greg too.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

One thing often overlooked is your initial water parameters. EI uses large weekly water changes - my tap is 2 ppm potassium, I really don't need to add much extra PO4, On the otherhand, I do suppliment K, with K2SO4 (I think) - norally K is covered with the PO4, but in my case with minimal PO4 dosing, I was getting some K diffeciencys.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

There is a real good calculator from Quenton over at the 
Barr Report forum that really works good for figuring out how much to dose. Its a free download and also well let you check a box to use the EI measurements. Greg Watsons Ferts are excellent and cheap. We here can all help you. There is another site that you should probably read that will help answer most of your questions.
Rex's Guide at www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I get my ferts at a local garden supply store. Very inexpensive. 3 lb bags of potassium, nitrogen, and phosphate were 2.99 each.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The turf place here sells 50 lbs of KNO3 for 22$, same for KH2PO4 and K2SO4.

A life time supply.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## playaslk (Jun 17, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> The turf place here sells 50 lbs of KNO3 for 22$, same for KH2PO4 and K2SO4.
> 
> A life time supply.
> 
> ...


 awesome, however, what do you do for iron?


----------

